# Проблемы с dns

## chama

Поставил на машину на работе sabayon linux 3.3.

Каждый раз при загрузке автоматически сеть настраивается сеть через dhcp.

свой ip, шлюз и днс сервера.

Ping до всех машин внутри сети и вне ее проходят, но не один компьютер в сети не резольвится.  На всех остальных компьтерах в сети все работает отлично.

В сети есть два днс сервера на базе 2003 винды.

В resolv.conf:

search ekb.local

nameserver 192.168.7.3

nameserver 192.168.7.5

Подскажите как можно локализовать проблему.

----------

## calculator

Наверно хотел:

```
search 192.168.7.3 192.168.7.5

domain ekb.local

nameserver 192.168.7.3

nameserver 192.168.7.5
```

----------

## chama

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Наверно хотел:
> 
> ```
> search 192.168.7.3 192.168.7.5
> 
> ...

 

Сделал как ты написал но так резолв и не заработал.

----------

## Nelud

Что написано в /etc/nsswitch.conf там где параметры hosts и networks ?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> search 192.168.7.3 192.168.7.5 

 

это как понимать?

эта опция указывает порядок применения доменных суффиксов при поиске имени

первоначальный вариант - правильный

----------

## calculator

fank

хм, просто у меня была похожая проблема, мне тогда посоветовали и я прописал search 127.0.0.1 и до сих пор все работает без задержек. Но судя по ману это как то не правильно  :Smile: 

chama

Наверняка адреса не резолвятся при пинге вида compname. При пинге compname.ekb.local работает? Если нет, посмотри фаервол.

----------

## chama

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Что написано в /etc/nsswitch.conf там где параметры hosts и networks ?

 

```
# /etc/nsswitch.conf:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo/src/patchsets/glibc/extra/etc/nsswitch.conf,v 1.1 2006/09/29 23:52:23 vapier Exp $

passwd:      compat

shadow:      compat

group:       compat

# passwd:    db files nis

# shadow:    db files nis

# group:     db files nis

hosts:       files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4

networks:    files dns

services:    db files

protocols:   db files

rpc:         db files

ethers:      db files

netmasks:    files

netgroup:    files

bootparams:  files

automount:   files

```

----------

## Nelud

 *chama wrote:*   

> hosts:       files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4

 

Ну вот видишь! Х.з для чего нужны записи про какой-то mdns4. Разбирайся сам откуда это взялось - может для чего-нибудь это и нужно. Тогда это "что-то" надо как-то настроить  :Smile:  .

У меня (да я уверен, что и у большинства гентушников) всё гораздо проще:

```
hosts:       files dns
```

P.S. Объясняю про что эта запись: она указывает в каком порядке и где искать хосты. Вначале система ищет в files, таких как /etc/hosts, затем в dns (если рассматривать, как у меня), т.е. как раз на ДНС серваках. А у тебя же оно пытается искать в каком-то mdns4_minimal.

----------

## chama

Nelud

Спасибо большое помогло. Поменял на:

```
hosts:        files dns mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] mdns4
```

Хотя не знаю что такое mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] mdns4 наверное что то с виртуальными хостами связанное.

----------

